# Fuel shortage



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Is anyone else concerned about the ELPE strike starting today? Here we are all filling our tanks, but hope it won't last too long. It makes life so dificult without petrol. The tourists are just starting to arrive and last time some swore never to come back.


----------

